# Suggestions please



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2007)

Due to the fact that I can't afford some of the catalytic converter systems available, ($8,500 to $10,000), I am trying to build something similar, but take into account my personal background as well to make (what I believe to be) inprovements.

Unfortunately, at this time, i dont have a way to create images to study, so i hope everyone has a good imagination.

Anyway, what i am looking at doing is making a slightly more complex version of the system IV and platinumill, as well as several free patents I have found. I will be circulating the CLS solution into each chamber independently through the bottom, and have a overflow system at the top leeding to my reverce electroplating sink. My concern is, that when there isn't fluid going into a certain chamber, is there a need to still circulate solution within that chamber? If there is a need, or even a benefit from circulation, would it be possible to pump air into the chamber to accomplish this.

FYI....The flow will be aproximately 5 minutes on, and 15 minutes off, as each of the 4 tubes circulate


----------

